# JD X300 Mulch-crappy lawn cut repair



## Russrm (9 mo ago)

Part numbers and repair procedures for removing plastic piece that separates 2 halves of mowing deck and installing 1/2 circle rings “baffle kit” in its place.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Russrm said:


> Part numbers and repair procedures for removing plastic piece that separates 2 halves of mowing deck and installing 1/2 circle rings “baffle kit” in its place.



There are a few mulch kits out there, seems you need to match up your deck model with the kit. 42X kit seems to fit your mower # *John Deere Grass Mulching Attachment BM21816*










Turf & Utility Archives







greenfarmparts.com


----------

